# WOW! Now THAT's a collection



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This ad just appeared in Ottawa Kijiji: Soundmaster (Hy Bloom) Vintage Music Equipment | Pro Audio & Recording Equipment | Ottawa | Kijiji

The late Hy Bloom was an Ottawa legend ( Hy Bloom ). For decades, HE was the guy considered to be the dean of recorded sound and P.A. in the region. He recorded many many major public events as well as some of the first recordings of people who would go on to become major artists (e.g., Bruce Cockburn).

Not just a guy twiddling the knobs, Hy also designed and built equipment under his house-brand of Soundmaster. In his later years, he could be found sitting in the window of his shop, cigar in hand, reading and waiting for customers. I dropped in and picked up the odd thing from him on a few occasions. When he turned 90, a birthday party was arranged for him at the shop and many of Ottawa's musicians were on hand to fete him.

In any event, as the ad states, his grand-daughter will be selling off a large part of his collection of equipment. Of course, under present circumstances, you can't really pop by and browse, so there will be some e-mailing back and forth involved. But needless to say, Hy's stuff was impeccably made and designed to last. Check it out.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It would be a much more interesting yard sale than the ones with kids clothes and toys in them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a few SoundMaster items... 

Would not mind getting more !


----------

